# It's Against the Law



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Imagine a place where fur is illegal. Yep, right here in the USA.

http://wehonews.com/z/wehonews/archive/page.php?articleID=6498


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A very sad day.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Pathetic....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Furniture was one of the exempt items -- so you can have a Polar Bear Couch But you can't have a Polar Bear Coat!!!!!!!!!!!! seeing some of the side ads. its no wonder that this place came up with this idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So as long as you remove the hair you are legal. Wanna bet that the council has at least three members with leather seats in their cars ??


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its perverted minds with an agenda to find some niche where they can garner "normal" people in a cause of being environmentally aligned (akin to being politically correct--at least in Californication). Its a make me feel normal distraction/misinformation to "see we're contributing citizens too" ruse. Nothing more IMO. Id like to stuff his pet and leave a note saying its not fur here perse--just perpetual art!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree...with you all.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wish I lived there, I'd have to displace that seal hide couch I've been wanting! Maybe turn it into a ******* porch-swing. Nice and legal.

_The law will ban the sale of new clothing items containing fur._
_Furniture, décor, bedding, leather products are exempt._

Well if that don't beat all! I wonder where the hell they dredged up those models in the faux fur? Never mind, the name says it all. Maybe they should move in with the coyote family.

_Council member Abbe Land said flatly, I don't like fur; none of us wants to do anything to keep [the harvesting of fur] happening and we like to take stands and lead." _

Hmmm......doesn't sound like democracy to me? How about that public ballot, Abbe? Oh and by the way, you need to learn how to spell your name.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Its truly ashame how some people can be so outa touch with mother nature. I figure they will ban meat from being sold there soon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess I know where the next National Trapper Association convention should be held


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Hmmm......doesn't sound like democracy to me? How about that public ballot, Abbe? Oh and by the way, you need to learn how to spell your name.


LOL JT... mayhaps her name is pronounced Abbay. She is from Commiefornia afterall and desperately needs something to make her stand out aurally.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

The fur business doesn't need the nut jobs from West Hollywood anyway. Just give us Russia and China.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

What starts in California always seems to worm its way across the U.S. with a little time. Time to fight another fight!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ain't that the truth.. And for a place that touts themselves as a place to "be yourself" they sure do try to restrict certain things that help to make us who we are, and if wearing fur is a part of who you are go for it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe they will ban food so they dont pollute the Earth after they are done with it! It wouldnt be too long we wouldn't have to worry about them at all! Grandpa told me one time Son You will live to see the Day of Educated Idiots! What gives these people the right to tell me I cant wear or eat or Do Whatever makes ME happy! The Last Time I checked, The Constitution Gave Me The Right to Pursue My Own Happiness!! Those Kinds of People Probably Pollute Way more Than most Red Blooded Americans do!! Lets Ban Those Self-Righteous Idiots! Now See Yall done got me Started Again!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fads,****, fomenters, and for big government always starts in Californicrap. Wish the San Andreas fault would do us all a favor.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I lived there for several years(work moved me there), then I died (quit) and went to heaven!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You do make me laugh Jim!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I once read a rant from a woman who said that killing animals was no longer necessary and that we should just get our meat from the grocery store like everyone else.

These are the kinds of twits we're dealing with.


----------

